# Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2017)

Liebe grüße in die Runde,

ich habe jetzt des öfteren davon gelesen, dass man wohl von Zeeland (Niederlande) aus mit dem Kutter auf Hai, Rochen und c.o. angeln kann. Dies soll gerade in den letzten Jahren immer besser klappen und in den Sommermonaten gut funktionieren. 

Mein Interesse ist geweckt und ich überlege mir, dies in naher Zukunft einmal auszuprobieren.

Hat hier jemand bereits Erfahrungen beim Angeln auf Hai und c.o. von Zeeland aus gemacht und kann seine Erfahrungen schildern?

Sobald ich weitere Informationen habe (telefoniere demnächst mit einem Kapitän) werde ich sie hier mitteilen und natürlich auch von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## florianparske (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Hallo Dennis,

selbst habe ich leider keine Erfahrung, aber spontan fiel mir folgende Sendung ein:

*Rute raus! Haie vor Helgoland
*

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Rute-raus-der-Spa%C3%9F-beginnt/Rute-raus-Haie-vor-Helgoland/NDR-Fernsehen/Video?bcastId=33031850&documentId=38486578

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Weißtanne (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Hallo Dennis

ich habe die Tierchen vom Banjaard-Strand aus gefangen.Das ist ein echt aufregendes Erlebnis.Dort liegen auch im Sommer oft die Kleinboote zum Haiangeln vor den Schleusen.Es gibt auch seit ein paar Jahren ein Haifestival , welches vom niederländischem Verband organisiert wird.Ich glaube vom 13-15 Juli.Die Aussichten einen Hai dabei zu fangen sind gar nicht gering, denn die Plätze sind immer ruck zuck ausgebucht.
Das sind nicht viele Infos aber vielleicht konnte ich ein wenig helfen.


----------



## florianparske (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Wenn man Google mal bemüht, stößt man u.A. auch auf folgendes:

http://angelurlaubtipps.de/die-besten-angelstellen/holland.html#holland_hai


----------



## destoval (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Interessantes Thema, war mir unbekannt das man in unserer Region gezielt auf Haie Angeln kann.

Laut link ist C&R zum Glück vorgeschrieben #6
Den Haibeständen gehts ja nicht gerade gut, zudem wird vom Verzehr absolut abgeraten da Haie voll mit Methylquecksilber sind, Grenzwerte werden schnell ums hundertfache und mehr überschritten


----------



## Gohann (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Die gefangenen Haie werden nur gemessen, evtl. gewogen und markiert. Danach erhalten sie ihre Freiheit wieder. Man sollte die Erwartungen über die Größe des Fangs nicht zu hoch schrauben. Ein metriger Hai auf dem Boot ist schon etwas besonderes. Für mehr Rabatz sorgt da schon eher ein Rochen, der auf dieselben Köder geht wie ein Hai.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Danke euch für die Antworten.
Laut dem Kapitän läuft es wie bei normalen Plattfisch Angeln ab. 50€ die Ausfahrt, 15€ die Köder (Wattwürmer glaube ich) und ansonsten alles das ganz normale Angeln auf Plattfisch. Nicht einmal besondere Vorfächer werden wohl gebraucht.




destoval schrieb:


> Laut link ist C&R zum Glück vorgeschrieben #6


Für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit.




Gohann schrieb:


> Man sollte die Erwartungen über die Größe des Fangs nicht zu hoch schrauben. Ein metriger Hai auf dem Boot ist schon etwas besonderes. Für mehr Rabatz sorgt da schon eher ein Rochen, der auf dieselben Köder geht wie ein Hai.


Mir geht es in erster Linie um die gesammelte Erfahrung und Erweiterung des Horizontes. Ich mag es - neue Fischarten gefangen zu haben und das möchte ich versuchen. Ich finde es enorm spannend.


----------



## MikeHawk (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Paar Allgemeine Tipps:

- Kräftiges Pilkgerät reicht hier tatsächlich aus.

- Da "unsere" Haie nur sehr kleine Zähne besitzen reicht ein Vorfach aus dicker Mono (0,8 - 1,1mm) vollkommen aus.

- Ich würde nur mit Circle Hooks arbeiten. 1. um das C&R zu vereinfachen und 2. um den Haken auch für die eigene Hand sicher lösen zu können. (Damals vor. ca. 15 Jahren wurde das Vorfach einfach durchgeschnitten ohne den Hai über die Bordwand zu heben, fand ich jetzt nicht so pralle mit dem dicken Haken im Maul, auch wenn er nach einiger Zeit wegrostet)

- Ebenfalls damals (ich denke es wird noch so sein) wurden die Haie mit "Rubby Dubby" angelockt, also zermatschter Fischbrei, früher tatsächlich noch in einem Kartoffelsack .

- Da vorallem Hundshaie Schwarmfische sind ging es dann teilweise ziemlich ab an Bord, wenn man sie denn gefunden hat.

Ein letzter Punkt noch. Entgegen mancher Aussagen sind Haie mMn. eher schwache und vorallem empfindliche Fische. Also keine Spielereien beim drillen und schnell wieder zurück mit den Jungs 
 (INFO: Hundshaie gehören mWn. nicht zu den Hochseehaien und können daher selbstständig atmen)

 PS. Wattwurm als Köder? WTF? Da gehören dicke Makrelenfilets dran!


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Weißtanne (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

@MikeHawk 

mit dicken Makrelenfilets angelt dort kaum jemand der TOP Köder ist der Wattwurm.Dabei haben ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt Alles andere sehe ich ähnlich


----------



## Gohann (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Die Haie werden sowohl mit Würmern als auch mit Streifen von Makrelenfilets gefangen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Ich danke noch einmal allen für die Infos - Klasse 

---

Am *08.07.2017* ist es dann soweit. Ich habe ein paar Plätze auf einem Boot (12 Mann meine ich) reserviert und wir werden dann mit einer lustigen Truppe auf Hai und c.o. angeln und gleichzeitig versuchen ein Video inklusive Bilder zu machen. 

Das ganze kostet 50€ plus 15€ für die Köder.
Als Tackle sollte man eine Pilk-Rute nehmen und die ganz normale Montage, wie man sie vom Plattfisch Angeln her kennt. Gewichte bis 300gr werden empfohlen.

Neben Haien hat man die Chance auf Rochen (eher selten) und andere Fische.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt.
Falls jemand ebenfalls Interesse daran hat, so kann er sich gerne unserer Gruppe anschließen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwann mal beim Drill richtig ins Schwitzen kommen willst, mußt in tropiche Gefilde fliegen. Für den gut drei Meter langen Hai auf dem Bild brauchte mein Buddy knapp dreieinhalb Stunden.....


Irgendwann werde ich mir auch die tropischen Gebiete anschauen. Aber vorerst soll es nur das Hai Angeln von den Niederlanden aus sein. Bezahlbar und ohne zu großen Aufwand. Dafür einen hoffentlich tollen Tag mit großer Spannung, neue Fische kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

In der Nacht auf Samstag fahren wir um 2 Uhr ab Meppen los in Richtung Zeeland. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt. Auch wenn es kurzfristig zu einer Absage eines Fahrers gekommen ist, weshalb wir schnell umdisponieren mussten, sollte jetzt alles in feuchten Tüchern sein.

Morgen früh um 7:45/8:00 legen wir ab und fangen hoffentlich unsere ersten Haie und was noch so beißt. Bin schon gespannt mega gespannt. Wenn alles klappt wird es Fotos und ggf. Videos inklusive Erfahrungsbericht geben.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und ich persönlich finde es absolut nicht langweilig, da man gerade von Zealand aus immer die Chance auf einen kapitalen Hai hat wenn auch nur mit viel Glück. Aber es existieren natürlich da auch richtig kapitale Haisorten, wenn auch nicht so häufig gefangen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Danke dir Michael,

auf die Größe kommt es uns da überhaupt nicht an, die Erfahrung zählt 
Habe aber die Fänge verfolgt, da wurden Haie bis 1,30m noch gefangen die Tage.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Absolut, und wie gesagt erstens machen auch kleine Hai spaß; ich hatte mich über meinen ersten Dornhai gefreut wie ein kleines Kind, und zweitens es gibt wirklich auch größere Arten, gar nicht so weit von da hatte ich mal einen Blauhai am Haken. Desweiteren ist Zealand allgemein super schön und es gibt tolle Fischrestaurants.

LG Michael


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hai Angeln von Zeeland aus*

Hai Angeln in Zeeland

Es war nicht ganz so, wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben. Aber nicht jeder Angeltag kann auch ein Fangtag sein.

Hai gab es nicht, dafür ein paar Krebse, Seesterne und für Mirko und mich einen kleinen Dorsch bzw. Wolfsbarsch. Über letzteren habe ich mich sehr gefreut, denn der Wolfsbarsch fehlte noch auf der Liste der zu fangenden Fische.

Bei dem Kutter sind wir leider sehr gespalten. In Sachen Verpflegung haben wir uns mehr als gut aufgehoben gefühlt. Wir haben neben Angelruten und Ködern auch sehr gut zu essen und trinke bekommen. 2 x Kuchen, Mittags einen Burger und Nachmittags einen richtig deftigen "Strammer Max". Unglaublich lecker. 

Uns hat allerdings nicht gefallen, dass wir lediglich 2 Stellen angefahren haben, die jeweils in der Nähe vom Hafen gewesen sind. Es wirkte fast so, als wolle man keinen Sprit verfahren. Großartig Mühe hat man sich gefühlt nicht gemacht. Und wenn man nach 4 Stunden auf einer Stelle nicht einen Kontakt hat, sollte man - so habe ich es bisher erlebt - als Kutter eine andere Stelle anfahren. Ob und wie es da in der Realität aussieht, ich weiß es nicht. Allerdings habe ich jetzt die letzten Tage noch einen anderen Kutter auf Facebook verfolgt. Jeden Tag haben die gefangen. Und dabei auch die unterschiedlichsten Fische. Haie waren auch fast immer dabei, Seezungen und so weiter.

Wenn wir wieder hin fahren werden, dann probieren wir erst einmal einen anderen Kutter aus.

Hier ein paar Ausschnitte vom Video-Dreh


----------

